# 11th International Slipper Symposium - Atltamonte Springs, FL



## Scott Ware (Aug 5, 2008)

*11th International Slipper Symposium - Oct 25-26 - Altamonte Springs, FL*

New information has been added since this was originally posted. New information is in *RED.*


Frank is in Medellin, Colombia this week for the big orchid show, so he asked me to post this information in his absence. 

The 11th International Slipper Symposium will be held the weekend of October 25-26 this year at the same venue as last year - The Holiday Inn at Altamonte Springs.

The official web page is at http://home.cfl.rr.com/slipperorchids/ but if it’s easier to remember – just go to the Krull-Smith website at http://www.krullsmith.com and link directly from the front page.

Official contact is Jamie Lawson at 772-664-6453 or [email protected]

*Registration is $60 before Oct. 1, $75 after Oct. 1, and $100 at the door *– that includes lunch, snacks, plus the Champagne BBQ and Sunday breakfast at Krull-Smith.

*The first 100 registrants will receive a FREE slipper seedling at the door, courtesy of Krull-Smith.*

Registration form is available for download on the official website.
Lectures, Orchid Plant, Book and Related Items Sales and all day on Saturday, Oct. 25th.

Speakers are:
Hadley Cash of Marriott Orchids
Jason Fischer of Orchids Limited
Olaf Gruss, International Author _(Here is your chance to get Olaf’s recent book on albino slippers!)_

The complete schedule of lectures and events is available on the official website.

The organizers recommend people arrive on Friday, October 24, as registration begins at 8:00am and lectures begin promptly at 9:00am on Saturday, October 25.

The Champagne BBQ will be at the Krull-Smith pavilion Saturday evening, and there will be an open house of the private greenhouses at Krull-Smith on Sunday morning. Breakfast will be provided.

The host hotel is:

Holiday Inn of Altamonte Springs (At some point before the Symposium this will become the Clarion)
230 West State Rd 436
Altamonte Springs, FL 32714
1-800-226-4544 or
(407) 862-4455 ext. 522

*Special room rate is $69 poolside, or $89 in the "new building", per room, per night.*
Make reservations quoting “Paph Symposium” or “Slipper Symposium” to get the special rate.

*These rooms sleep 4 so you can buddy up for additional savings!*

*NOTE: This hotel will become the Clarion as new management takes over between now and Symposium time - so do not be confused if it is identified as such when you call.*


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2008)

OK the World Cup is October 20-26, in Orlando. How am I going to make this one work?


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 5, 2008)

Is that a rhetorical question, Eric - or do we need to get a team of experts on this?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2008)

Just thinking in webspace, sorry. Every year the Slipper conference has been the week after world cup so I couldn't go. Now that they're the same time I have to try to mix orchids w/ competing!


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, I hope you can make it all work. It's going to be a wonderful program, and I'm dying to see you try to talk Frank into turning loose of a Paph. Crystelle.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2008)

I have photos! :ninja:


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 5, 2008)

Are those the same photos you tried to use at the WOC to wrangle an awarded Phrag. division? The ones with the barnyard animals? I thought it was determined that those were a definite product of some deviant Photoshop work.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2008)

Shhhhhhhh! I got the phrag. 

BTW, I broke one of the 2 spikes on the flavum Grouville this AM! Wahhhh! :sob:


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 5, 2008)

The trick to saving a little money is to book the flights as soon as possible. I booked mine on Southwest today. I'll arrive on Friday evening, get a good nights sleep then be ready when the doors open on Sat. It truley is an all day event. From coffee in the morning to the auction at Krull Smiths in the early evening. When you leave there you can barley get enough rest to get up for the morning at Krull Smith. It's an event that more of us need to make. In my option the best part of the event is talking and eating with all these great people. The have a lot of knowledge and are willing to share it. There are usually a few other vendors on site as well. It's a small event of 50 to 100 people. It's just fun. I'll be there and I hope some of you will too.


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 5, 2008)

Great advice from Bob - get those airline tickets EARLY. I believe Orlando is the #1 _destination_ airport in the U.S., and that means there is more competition and often better fares than to other destinations. 

For all the reasons Bob points out, this is a fairly unique event and not one to miss. It is small enough that everyone gets a chance to meet and chat with the experts, make new plant trading alliances, and just immerse yourself into your passion with really wonderful, friendly people who share a common interest.

In addition to having access to the experts on hand at the Symposium, the opportunity to prowl through Frank Smith's private greenhouses is a very rare treat.

Indeed there will be other vendors. Right now I believe that Fred Clarke of Sunset Valley Orchids intends to be there with some wonderful plants to sell, and there are several other vendors planning to be there as well.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 5, 2008)

I wish I can go I got my school smack right in the middle of it!:sob:


Ramon


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 5, 2008)

Ramon,

We can get Frank to write a note to excuse you from class if you think it will help... :evil:


----------



## Scooby5757 (Aug 5, 2008)

Scott Ware said:


> Ramon,
> 
> We can get Frank to write a note to excuse you from class if you think it will help... :evil:



Hey, watch it! Im in the same boat. Ive sent emails out to the teachers of the big classes to see if anything big is due the following Monday. <fingers crossed> The faculty knew I was out for the WOC and some gave me the stink eye about it, so this time Id have to spin it as a 2-day internship with a landscape company or lecture series in applied horticulture. :wink:


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 5, 2008)

Based on some new information I just received, there are some changes to the original post. The new information is presented in *RED* to make it easier to find.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2008)

Is it about teachers' notes?oke:


----------



## rob (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi All, 
I just booked airfare and look forward to seeing all you slipper fans there. Bob in Albany is the only other forum person that I know that goes , are there others? It is worth the trip for the plants offered alone. Don't miss out on Frank Smith's and Jamie Lawson's hospitality and the chance for one on one paph and phrag talk with the best in the industry.This is the one paph event i have not missed in 6 years and look forward to it every year! Hope you will consider coming.
Cheers,
Rob


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2008)

I think my division at the PB World Cup has Sat off so since I'll be in Kissimee anyway...


----------



## cwt (Aug 18, 2008)

Bit far to drive there for the weekend from Pretoria, but it would be a wonderful experience for you guys.
Charles


----------



## Heather (Aug 18, 2008)

Bob, what was your airfare like, if I may ask? 

If the Mass show wasn't the following week I might try to get there...however...

Thanks! 
Heather


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 18, 2008)

Heather, No I don't mind your question at all. I have direct flights down and back and the total including all taxes and fees equals $316.50. And that's via Southwest. The longer one waits the less chance of a direct flight and naturally the costs goes up.


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow - sure seems like air travel is a lot less expensive on the east coast than it is over here on the left coast.

Heather, it would be so cool if you could make it to the Slipper Symposium. It's only a weekend ferheavensakes. Here's a hair-brained scheme! _(I get these a lot)_: Cash in that B&N gift certificate you're hanging onto right now, go to the Slipper Symposium in October and get Olaf to autograph your very own copy of his book on albino slippers! :evil:


----------



## Heather (Aug 18, 2008)

Scott Ware said:


> Wow - sure seems like air travel is a lot less expensive on the east coast than it is over here on the left coast.



Scott, I think it's like postage, the farther you go, the pricier it is (and the hungrier you are!)




Scott Ware said:


> Here's a hair-brained scheme! _(I get these a lot)_: Cash in that B&N gift certificate you're hanging onto right now, go to the Slipper Symposium in October and get Olaf to autograph your very own copy of his book on albino slippers! :evil:



Ooh, can I do that? 

Unfortunately, not exactly knowing how the driving thing is going to go, I'm reticent to book today, but I might check out airfare at least. 

I hate to ask this as I don't want to get you people going again, but, might anyone wish to share a room (PLATONICALLY) :rollhappy:


----------



## Candace (Aug 18, 2008)

EricNY, best be quick on this invitation!


----------



## Heather (Aug 18, 2008)

Shut it Candace!


----------



## Candace (Aug 18, 2008)

tee hee.


----------



## cwt (Aug 19, 2008)

Damm, I miss out again:sob::sob:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2008)

I'll be there, this will give someone a chance to see if things are really as bad as she says they are. oke: And of course, platonically, Heather's always welcome to crash at my place! 
Anyway, I hope I'm not too banged up from the tournament this year.


----------



## swamprad (Aug 19, 2008)

Hmmm, I just realized I'm off work the previous week and that weekend...


----------



## Heather (Aug 19, 2008)

Ugh. I could get tickets for $287 but with the show the next weekend? I'm just not sure I should do it, at least until other things are more certain in my life. Will continue to think on it...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh the Mystery, oh the Drama! Come on down, I'm good for a few MaiTais at the bar!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 19, 2008)

Heather don't think too long on it, just do it. As you know I'll be there. I had already asked a friend to join me but truthfully he's a last minute guy and I don't think he'll go. Either way, you are welcome in my room as well. Worst situation is we'll need a fold away bed. I promise I won't bite. Were both red heads so everyone will think your my younger sister.


----------



## rob (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi, all,
It is great to see people considering attending the symposium. The event is very different then an orchid show--thankfully, in my not so humble opinion--and really is a chance to have an in-depth conversations with some of the folks that truly steer this side of the orchid world as well to purchase plants that don't make the usual rounds on the show circuit. I hope you all will come and join the fun for it is quite entertaining as well as informative.
Rob


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 30, 2008)

For those interested in complex Paphiopedilum hybrids, Theresa Hill of Hillsview Gardens will be attending the symposium. Theresa is one of the best growers in the business, producing thousands of top-notch complex paphs each year. It's worth a look at the photo galleries on her website, and I know she'd be very responsive to anyone who is interested in pre-ordering plants to pick up at the symposium. For those with a wider variety of tastes, Theresa also grows some of the most magnificent Miltoniopsis and Masdevallias to be had. 

Hillsview Gardens


.


----------



## paphreek (Oct 3, 2008)

Julie and I will be attending.  It's amazing; we will even fly to Orlando to hear Jason speak. oke:

I'm looking forward to all the speakers, the other events, and to meeting fellow "forumites". Meeting Rose and Jim was one of the highlights of the Chicago trip for me.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, it should be fun!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 3, 2008)

Wish I could go, maybe next year if I start saving now! Sounds like a good time, how could it not be! 
Isn't Ross a sweetie? I'm glad you met Jim (and his wife?), I had the pleasure about a year ago, very nice people!


----------



## ORG (Oct 3, 2008)

Dear all,
it will be really interesting to meet some of you in Florida.
There is not so often a possibility for a European to meet so many Slipper-Orchid-friends.

Best greetings from the rainy Bavaria

Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2008)

Hopefully Olaf will have a Albine Paph book for me!


----------



## ORG (Oct 3, 2008)

I will bring it with me!

Best greetings and see you in Florida

Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanx! :clap:


----------



## paphreek (Oct 8, 2008)

I can't pull up the symposium web site.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 9, 2008)

Wish I could go. Maybe next year...


----------



## rob (Oct 9, 2008)

paphreek,
Go to the krull-smith website they have a link for the symposium. I look forward to meeting any of you that plan on attending the symposium.
Rob


----------



## paphreek (Oct 9, 2008)

rob said:


> paphreek,
> Go to the krull-smith website they have a link for the symposium. I look forward to meeting any of you that plan on attending the symposium.
> Rob



I have the page book marked. It just comes up with a blank page, now, when I click on it. I tried the Krull-Smith link last night with the same result. Julie and I have already registered. I just wanted to review the schedule.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 9, 2008)

I sent my paperwork in the mail Monday, hope everything is OK. 
I just ordered from 2 vendors who will be there but asked them to ship to my home instead of carrying the plants to the symposium. Trying to reduce TSA/airport drama!


----------



## Jim Toomey (Oct 11, 2008)

So what did you pre-order?
Jim T


----------



## rob (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi NYERIC,
I don't know if it will be offered this year but last year Frank generously offered to ship our purchases for a small fee and cost of shipping. It sure made it a lot easier for those who fly. The Krull- Smith link works for me so I don't say about that.
See you there,
Rob


----------



## paphreek (Oct 14, 2008)

the website comes up for me, now.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanx for the info. I may order a few plants from Sam Tsui, and if I can talk Frank out of a Paph. Chrystelle! Where are those naked photos?! :evil:


----------

